# Trek madone 6.9 SSL with Campy EPS



## BCRexer (Dec 1, 2011)

*This is continuation of discussion from Post Your Carbon Trek Bikes Here.*

These comments and questions were presented by S2k552m:
_Wow, SSL with EPS ... this is really sweet. I see new wheels in your future though.

How do you like Campy EPS? Do you have campy ergo on another bike, how does it compare?

How was battery location determined?_

My response was: 
Wheels: I am a dedicated ROL wheel person. Wheels, as pictured, were custom built by Sean, at ROL, with Swiss DT240 hubs and Sapim CX-Ray spokes. 1490 grams for these clinchers. ALL of my bikes run ROL wheels. I had Zipp 404s on the this bike. Looked fantastic BUT very harsh and noisy ride, which I accepted (for a while). Bike pics in my Member's Gallery. Bike shop is trying to convince me to run a pair of Enve Composites.

EPS: I love Campy EPS! What can I say......so smooooth. I have Shimano Ultegra Di2 on two other Ridleys. Also great stuff. However, I am doing a comparison of the two groups right now for the bike shop.

Battery: As installed, it is at the preferred location. At least for me, I want my battery location to be below the water bottle cage. I do not want the battery under the bottom bracket where it is subject to road dirt and grim. Also, it is more convenient for access at the installed location. EPS utilizes a magnetic "on/off" plug to activate/deactivate the system.

S2k552m response was;
_BCRexer, I didn't mean anything by the wheel comments. When I made the wheel comments I was thinking more Campy Boras to complete the Campy package (but that is not based on experience of my own just looks), not criticizing your choice. those ROLs are very nice wheels, I know what you mean when you find something that works and you stick with it ... not to metion those are great wheel components at a great weight so smart call. I should check into those ROLs also ... who is Sean?
I am a new Trek owner also ... It's been great first few months, hope you enjoy yours too. Getting away from Campy for the first time in 20 years was a tough call but I just could not get the price in the right place. 
_

My response is:
I chose ROL wheels because they have a fantastic track record. Their customer service is unparalleled. Furthermore, Sean Lambert, owner of ROL Wheels, is a super nice guy!

So, here you go with some closeup pictures of Campy EPS on my 6.9 SSL. Started these over on the Campognola Forum.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

How is chain cross over on a 11 speed? I just replaced my chain on my 10 speed and it really clicks when it is crossed, cant imagine adding another sprocket to that mix. I know your not suppose to run it across but at times you have no choice (hills...).


----------

